# Early Schwinn Jaguar



## mrg (Mar 20, 2020)

Well just finishing up my CoronaV/project #5, a Jaguar, early 53/4 double bracket frame that's been in the back of the garage collecting parts for years, tried a couple different versions last night ( tank, no tank ) and really liked the orange & black with Phantom guard & Hornet tank bit it's not notched for cables so went with every thing correct execpt for later Jag/Corvette tank ( I know Balloon Jag's didn't have tanks but mine do! ) and some butterfly bars. all that's left is decals and eventually upgrade to better condition fenders & struts ( both unique and hard to get ), early double bracket frames take standard Panther rear fender but front has no big mounting screw hole, just a riveted on L bracket and the struts are a little longer because of hand brake fork ( I'll have to measure ) and post in wanted section unless anyone has them?


----------



## JLF (Mar 20, 2020)

Nice project!


----------

